# In Memory Of Barren Realms 007



## Geo

I just received word That Franklin Goe passed away last night. Frank and I were friends on facebook and have spoken together quite often. I learned a lot from Frank and will miss being able to talk to him. Sadly, we will never get the chance to become closer friends. I am trying to get some more details about his sickness. I am really interested to know if it was related to refining. 

RIP Frank. You will be missed.


----------



## Shark

I really hate to hear that. Frank taught me a lot.


----------



## Platdigger

Wow! That's a shock. Sorry to hear. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

Holy cow.
That is terribly saddening news.. 

I was under the impression his absence here was due to a new business venture, I'm sad to hear it was because his health. I really hope his passing was not refining related.

Although Frank had a tendency to bust my chops, it was never unduly warranted, and lead me to take a step back and look at my err's under a new light. For that, I am grateful.

Goodbye dear Frank, you will be missed.


----------



## upcyclist

Oof. My heart goes out to his family & friends--he will certainly be missed around here.


----------



## UncleBenBen

Oh man, that's terrible. I know I've missed reading his input lately but just assumed he was busy. I guess we will have to miss him altogether. 

Farewell Frank. Till we see you on the other side...


----------



## patnor1011

That is terrible news. I just spoke with Jonn (anachronism), he said he spoke with Frank just a few days ago and that Frank seemed a lot better. He is also sending his condolences and best wishes to family and friends. I would too miss Frank, he was one of long time members he was always eager to help anyone.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

That is truly terrible news. Frank had been instrumental in helping numerous members get back on the forum when they had forgotten their passwords. Other than a mention someone made recently, I had no idea he was ill, but I guess that was Frank. Just three weeks ago, he helped get ovidiuanghel back on line, and he never mentioned any problems of his own.

I will miss him.

Rest in peace Frank.

Dave


----------



## Palladium




----------



## chuckgambale

Really awful my heart and prayers to his family. He really did give a lot to the forum.


----------



## glorycloud

Bummer!

Frank was a good guy and we traded back and forth over the years. 
I wondered why I wasn't seeing him here on the forum much anymore.

He will be missed!


----------



## jonn

Such sad news. He will be missed.


----------



## rewalston

Definitely sad news, Prayers to the family.

Rusty


----------



## Lou

RIP.

Sad news to be sure.


----------



## Smack

I hope he was happy and enjoyed his life. :G To Frank! May he rest in peace.


----------



## kjavanb123

He may rest in peace. Any members who pass away feels like a family has gone.


----------



## nickvc

Such sad news, my thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## kurtak

:shock: Oh my gosh - This is truly VERY sad news - I VERY much considered Frank a friend - I spoke with Frank "often" on the phone - the last time was just a few weeks ago & he never gave any indication that anything was wrong - in fact quite the opposite - he always seemed to be in very good spirt with a LOT of "good" laughs any time we talked - including the last time

When my dad passes on & I no longer have the responsibility of carrying for him I am hoping to go on an extended vacation to travel for the express purpose to meet a number of the members of this forum that I have come to consider "true" friends --- Frank was VERY much on that list - which makes this news even that much harder to take because I had told Frank a number of times my hope to meet him in person when dad is gone - again - he never indicated there was anything wrong  

I do have Franks address so I will most definitely be sending the family a card :!: 

One problem - I don't know Franks wife's name - so if any other member here knows Franks wife's name - please PM that info to me 

Kurt

P.S. - Not to high jack this thread - but we actually lost another member here last week - John ( member JHS) passed away last week - he was battling skin cancer


----------



## g_axelsson

Sad news indeed. Another good one is gone.

He will be missed.

Göran


----------



## Geo

Frank passed away from complications of COPD. This strikes very close to home for me as I suffer from COPD myself. My heart goes out to his family and friends that knew him better than I did.


----------



## rickbb

Sad news, condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## denim

I did not know him but I'll surely miss his input to the forum. I send my condolences to all who suffer from his passing.


----------



## pattt

Very sad news, my condoleances to his friends and familie.


----------



## goldsilverpro

What a sad loss. About a year ago, Frank was traveling through my neck of the woods. He PMed me and wanted to get together. I had something going on that I thought I had to do. I sure wish I had met Frank and had postponed the other commitment.


----------



## philddreamer

When I first joined the Forum, Frank was one of several members here that took the time to guide me and help explaining the do's and don't...
I would call him and chat with him... sold boxes of material...

Very sad news indeed! My condolences to his family and friends.  

Phil


----------



## Tndavid

Sad news indeed!! As Topher said he was a whily fellow but definitely out of due regard. R.I.P Frank. And condolences to the family!!


----------



## kurtak

Geo said:


> Frank passed away from complications of COPD. This strikes very close to home for me as I suffer from COPD myself. My heart goes out to his family and friends that knew him better than I did.



Geo

Thanks for providing this info :!: 

And as well thanks for sending me a PM with his wife's name - I will now be sending a card to her (being as I already have Franks address) 

As a note to the forum --- when I send the card - I will make a note in it to Franks wife & family that there was an over whelming response of sadness by our members for her & her family when we heard the news - & that he is/will be missed by many

Kurt


----------



## everydayisalesson

Barren, I didnt know you, but as a member of the family Godspeed brother.

Mike


----------



## kurtak

Yesterday when I went to town I picked up this card to send to Franks wife (& family)

I will sign the card; - From The Members Of The Gold Refining Forum

The words on the inside of the card say ---------

Although no words of sympathy can ease the loss you bear, still, may you find some comfort knowing others truly care

Because I want this card to represent our feelings in whole part as member of this forum I have also drafted the following letter to send with it - please let me know if this is a good representation of our feelings - or - if I need to edit it (make shorter - add something - change something) I will send the card on Monday 

The letter ------------

To Tina Goe & The Family Of Frank Goe

We – the members of the Gold Refining Forum want you to know that you do not stand alone in the pain felt in the loss & passing of Frank

When we heard of Franks passing - there was an overwhelming response of sadness as well as words wishing you (Tina) & the Family of Frank well during this hard & difficult time

We want you to know that as an active & contributing member of our forum - Frank was a friend to many & had MANY friends – he was VERY much respected & considered a member of our extended family

The contributions Frank made to our forum were the contributions of a much respected teacher with the result of helping many learn the craft of refining precious metals

Though no words can ease the pain & sorrow you now feel – you can be VERY proud in knowing that Frank left behind a “legacy” --- a legacy not only in those he helped teach in the past – but a legacy that will continue to live on into the future to teach even more as his contributions will always be here to be seen & heard by others in the future

Frank is & will be missed by the many he has touched with his kindness & giving – but he will certainly not be forgotten

We can only hope that you find comfort knowing you are not alone in this time of loss

With Sincerity 
The Members Of The Gold Refining Forum


----------



## kurtak

Opps - forgot to post pic of card


----------



## 4metals

Kurt,
Thank you for doing that, Frank will be missed on the forum for sure. A sad day for the GRF community.


----------



## Geo

Thank you Kurt. That's really nice. I appreciate what your doing.


----------



## Palladium

That was very nice of you Kurt.
I and Frank conducted a lot of business in the early days of the forum.
I hate to see anyone pass on and you will be missed Frank. God speed !


----------



## anachronism

Frank was my friend. I'll miss him.


----------



## UncleBenBen

Kurt, that's very thoughtful and poignant. Thanks so much for doing this.

Ben


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

Very thoughtful and generous of you Kurt, and very well written -to say the least.

I know I was far from being Frank's favorite, but it is still a sad affair and has been on my mind a lot. Everyone here has something in common with one another, we are all pieces cut from the same, unique, cloth. 

I guess a few philosophers from the 60s can sum up my feelings on the matter, much better than I can.

- I am he, as you are he, and you are me, and we are all together. -


----------



## Platdigger

Thanks Kurt.


----------



## richard2013

RIP Frank, am moved by the sadness we feel of loosing you, yes your legacy lives till these forum group is alive.

Thanks Kurt for the Card.


----------



## kurtak

palladium

Thank You for posting the pic of Frank 8) :!: 

It is really nice to put a face to the name - especially being as how I had hoped/planned to meet with him in the future - which of course is not going to happen now  

Kurt


----------



## Long Shot

RIP Barren Realms, condolences to the family. I believe your card and letter are more than satisfactory and appropriate Kurtak, good on ya and thanks.

My mother was doing fine (just aged) up until 3 months ago then suffered a major stroke that has taken her away from her independent lifestyle and will leave her in an institution for the rest of her life. Point is - one never knows when their last decent day will be. Don't let anger or bitterness or fear or hatred rule your life, live ever day like it may be your last. I know that is cliche but it is applicable here.


----------



## artart47

I was sad to hear about his death!
Thanks Kurt for passing on our feelings and gratitude to his wife and family.
Art.


----------



## Geo

I received a message from Frank's wife, Tina. She wanted me to pass along her message. 

"Daniel and I received a condolence card and very moving letter from the forum which meant a lot to us. I'm not sure how to let everyone know how kind and heartfelt that was and how much we appreciate it. Can you please express our feelings to the group. It meant a lot to us both."


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Nice job Kurt. 8) 

Dave


----------



## kurtak

Geo said:


> I received a message from Frank's wife, Tina. She wanted me to pass along her message.
> 
> "Daniel and I received a condolence card and very moving letter from the forum which meant a lot to us. I'm not sure how to let everyone know how kind and heartfelt that was and how much we appreciate it. Can you please express our feelings to the group. It meant a lot to us both."



Thanks for posting that Geo :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Aristo

Wow!I have just returned from Africa and I am truly stunned by the news. I had made plans with Frank to travel together this year. He will be sadly missed.
I ask the Good Lord to give his family the strength and patience to deal with this sad situation.
Thanks for taking the initiative to send a card of condolence


----------



## kadriver

I just spotted this. I haven't been on the forum for so long. I can't believe how deeply this news affected me. It's like hearing that a family member is gone. He was truely helpful to me when I first joined the forum. I feel remiss in finding out so long after his passing.

kadriver


----------



## Grelko

Damn he was a good guy too  He helped me a lot when I first became a member here. Everything he has added to the forum is greatly appreciated, and my most sincere coldolences to his family. He will absolutely be missed.

Extremely late with my response, but I finally got time to catch up on reading here.


----------

